# Nag Champa



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

What would you call this soap if you had to put a label on it :crazy


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I call mine Nag Champa. People who know what Nag Champa is will buy up this soap. It's a fairly old scent. Before I started making soap, I used to buy it in the Indian Inscense. My very favorite.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

o.k. o.k. I really like it, cuz' I think I am a hippie at heart  It is very interesting and I am assuming it will be a dark soap  I love dark soaps! Call me crazy... Hey Anita have you made any soap cakes lately?


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep. Nag Champa is my sleeper scent of the year. The WSP version is real good. I also use it in soy candles & people go nuts over it. I've been checking out 2012 trends for b & b products. All those old hippie scents should do well this year.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I just made a test loaf of Nag Champa, I don't know if I messed up the recipe or maybe its so humid these few days but it is soooooo slow to harden, maybe didn't stir enuf??? I debated between "Head Shop" I AM an old hippie. LOL But it smells so much like a Hare Krishna Temple, that I thought some thing like that, but I decided to keep it Nag Champa, becasue of name recognition. TMI? hope not dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

forgot: didnt darken, just warm beige, so far anyway


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't remember where I got my nag champa, probably from Lillian, but it only discolors to tan. It sells fairly well for me. What really sells for me is a black sandalwood I got from Denise, which I hate and which misbehaves dramatically if done alone. I blended it one time with orange and it sold great. This christmas I blended it with patchouli, orange and cedarwood and people fell in love! I can't stand it, but other people love it and I've only got 3 bars left that I'm hoarding in case one of my repeat buyers wants it....out of patchouli again. 

No soap cakes lately, unless you count cupcakes. I tried selling those and soap logs and neither sold for me at all. My marketing sucks though. I've got professional help with some marketing things going on now so I plan to add those back in later in the spring/summer.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Just put the other name in parentheses or visa versa... 

My Dragons Blood is (Stuck in the Sixties) .... yep Gallager fan here.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I've used Nag Champa from WSP & New Directions. The ND version was too perfumey for me. Discolored to a dark tan. The WSP is better & strong so a little goes a long way. It discolors to a dark brown.

I'm wanting to do a Sandalwood FO but did not care for the version I got from WSP. Who has a good one?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Someone recently told me the the mysore sandalwood from Oregon Trails is really good. I haven't had a chance to order and try it yet. Don't bother with NG's Sandalwood or Vanilla Sandalwood. There's just nothing there for scent.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Oregon Trails Mysore Sandalwood is very, very nice. Smells wonderful, behaves exceptionally well with no acceleration at all and no discoloration either. I love it! And so do my customers


----------

